
Forgot2kEyXCHANGE CVE-2020-0688: Remote Code Execution Microsoft Exchange Server - pentestercrab
https://www.thezdi.com/blog/2020/2/24/cve-2020-0688-remote-code-execution-on-microsoft-exchange-server-through-fixed-cryptographic-keys
======
pentestercrab
A great video on exploiting .NET deserialization was presented at Insomni'hack
2018 and can be found on YouTube[1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDfGpu3iE4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDfGpu3iE4Q)

